# stable ics rom on incredible 2?



## AOKPxFR3AK

Hey I have an incredible 2 and there aren't many stable ice roms for it. I've tried AOKP, CYANOGENMOD 9, and codename android. But they both don't seem stable enough can someone help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Liarsenic

They probably wont be completely stable until we have an official kernel to work with. All of the devs are making good progress with what we have though.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ignitionnight

My wife has the INC2 as well and when I put AOKP on there she loved the look, but she is starting to get sick of the bugs.

What is the most stable rom for the inc2? I have heard a lot about Virtuous but never tried it myself.


----------



## jellybellys

ignitionnight said:


> My wife has the INC2 as well and when I put AOKP on there she loved the look, but she is starting to get sick of the bugs.
> 
> What is the most stable rom for the inc2? I have heard a lot about Virtuous but never tried it myself.


Most stable ICS rom is aero's CM9 with the camcorder fix, in my opinion. No other bugs other than panoramic, which wasn't in GB anyway.


----------



## dirkdigles

I personally like Bracketslash's the best so far. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21728-cm9-404-kang-v03-working-ffccamcorder/

Smoothest for me, great battery life, autobrightness works 100%, MMS is fine, camera is fine. Pretty much everything but the rotating softkeys. I use it with Aero's v9 kernel.


----------



## kubes069

Do games like Temple Run work properly? I hear mixed results.


----------



## aeroevan

kubes069 said:


> Do games like Temple Run work properly? I hear mixed results.


I think I may have found a fix for the multitouch issue. I'll test tonight and probably upload a new build tomorrow if it works.


----------



## danxcook

ignitionnight said:


> My wife has the INC2 as well and when I put AOKP on there she loved the look, but she is starting to get sick of the bugs.
> 
> What is the most stable rom for the inc2? I have heard a lot about Virtuous but never tried it myself.


The most stable ROM I have seen is Virtuous Unity. I am currently using it and everything works. Should be very wife-friendly.


----------



## lutheranpriest

So far, the most stable ICS builds have been Aeroevan's and Bracketslash. I've had 1 random freeze on Aeroevan's, so I might move back to Bracketslash to see if it fares any better.

Virtuous Unity is very stable, but it is a GB rom. There currently isn't any Virtuous rom that's ICS based.


----------



## lutheranpriest

On second thought, I just realized that Evan has a new build in which multi-touch should be working. Maybe now Angry Birds will work right for me.


----------



## sjpritch25

I've been on aero's build for some time now, I don't see a big issue with multi-touch. Anyways, I do like the new build.


----------



## TheGame1083

I'm currently using CM9 and haven't found no issues at all

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

Is the new aokp milestone 5 stable enough for daily use

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjpritch25

AOKPxFR3AK said:


> Is the new aokp milestone 5 stable enough for daily use
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


Flash it and try it out. I tried it awhile ago, but i'm stuck on aero's builds.


----------

